# Names for Chocolate Brown and Tan Chi??



## LookinForTheWhite (Feb 10, 2005)

My other chihuahua's name is Zoey.
But im getting my new baby girl brown and tan chihuahua in less than a week and of course, no name lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

coffee type names come to mind.... cafe, latte, chino (short for cappucino) columbia (like from the rocky horror picture show and columbian coffee)


----------



## dastowers (Mar 24, 2005)

I named mine PEBBLEZ, she look like a sandstone rock. :lol: Her markings are just like a german shepard only a little lighter.

Davena


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2005)

If i ever got a girl chi, i would call her ryelie


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm getting a chocolate too, And I stil haven't figured it out! :lol: Wish I could help, Just pick whatever name you like, I guess.. :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I love Hershey!! I guess that can go either way....


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a neighbor that called their choc and tan chi PUDDIN'. It's kind of cute. Hershey is cute. Blue had like 40 names before I even got him. But I got him and Blue had already been the name we'd been calling him and it fit him!


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I like Kaluah it seems like a great name for a tan chi.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

MUFFIN  i really like that name, if i get another one some day ...i 'm gonna call him/her muffin

kisses nat


----------

